# A Moveable Feast



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

If one loves cooking and Paris, but hates Hemingway, is it worth reading?


----------



## Tracy Turner (Nov 21, 2017)

I find all Hemingway books worth reading. Too you don't hate him . Haven't read A Movable Feast though...


----------



## toddhicks209 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not too familiar with his books.


----------

